# Tan sau applications



## mook jong man (Oct 14, 2008)

Lets see how many applications we can come up with for the Tan Sau .
With the combined power of all our lineages we should be able to think of quite a few. In just a few sentences describe a self defence application for the Tan Sau .

I will start it off with this very nasty one , against a one handed lapel or throat grab . With your opposite hand trap their hand against your chest or throat and using your other hand you sharply pivot into the outside of their arm with your Tan Sau breaking it at the elbow joint .


----------



## paulus (Oct 14, 2008)

mook jong man said:


> With your opposite hand trap their hand against your chest or throat and using your other hand you sharply pivot into the outside of their arm with your Tan Sau breaking it at the elbow joint .


Isn't that a gan sau?

I'll go for the easy one. Meet a straight punch on the inside with your tan whilst punching simultaneously.


----------



## mook jong man (Oct 14, 2008)

paulus said:


> Isn't that a gan sau?
> 
> I'll go for the easy one. Meet a straight punch on the inside with your tan whilst punching simultaneously.


 In our lineage for gan sau the hand is up a bit higher than the head , but yeah gan sau would still work. 
You mentioning gan sau just reminded me, against round house kick waist to head height deflect with gan sau , then change bottom hand to tan sau to trap leg and then step forward and throw attacker.


----------



## KamonGuy2 (Oct 14, 2008)

Tan sao has many applications, but don't get to wrapped on fixed moves
I use tan sao to pin peoples arms as well as to block/absorb incoming attacks
The structure is flexible (as sil nim tao shows us) meaning we can collapse the tan to 'ride' the energy of incoming attacks, or we can use fixed structure (and solid base) to block big attacks


----------



## graychuan (Oct 14, 2008)

mook jong man said:


> Lets see how many applications we can come up with for the Tan Sau .
> With the combined power of all our lineages... a self defence application for the Tan Sau .
> 
> ...against a one handed lapel or throat grab . With your opposite hand trap their hand against your chest or throat and using your other hand you sharply pivot into the outside of their arm with your Tan Sau breaking it at the elbow joint .


 
In our system the Tan-sao is a very specific hand posture although the applications are varied. However what you are describing would, in the Woo system, be a Garm-Sao (forearm chopping/cutting block) which always uses the ulna side of the arm(pinky finger side). The Tan Sao in our system uses the radius side(thumb side) of the arm only. So although the Tan and Garm can both be applied to the inside or outside gate on an opponentthe Tan-sao will always bridge on the outside (thumb side) of the person executing the bridge. Like wise, the Garm-sao will always bridge to the inside of the person executing but can be applied to the outside or inside of the opponent.

Now in your description (if I am reading it correctly) you are trapping with opposite hand and destroying the elbow with the ulna(pinky side of the arm) of the remaining hand. If you actually trap with the same hand and not the opposite, the remaining arm would have to be a Tan(thumb side) to destroy the elbow. You would still be stepping to his outside. And againthis is how we differentiate in the Woo System. The technique you describe is a very sound onebe it Tan or Garm.


----------



## qwksilver61 (Oct 14, 2008)

my favorite....step forward,slide rear foot forward so as to pose the sidling stance as the opponent delivers a haymaker or roundhouse punch,high Tan Sau contacts the opponents arm,turnstile in effect....ride out the opponents full on force...Bang..lights out! I love using this...it has worked over and over...(oh,and add to that wallbag training (speed/power drills) and repititious chain punching exercises) YEEEHAA!What a combo!


----------



## mook jong man (Oct 14, 2008)

qwksilver61 said:


> my favorite....step forward,slide rear foot forward so as to pose the sidling stance as the opponent delivers a haymaker or roundhouse punch,high Tan Sau contacts the opponents arm,turnstile in effect....ride out the opponents full on force...Bang..lights out! I love using this...it has worked over and over...(oh,and add to that wallbag training (speed/power drills) and repititious chain punching exercises) YEEEHAA!What a combo!


 
We used to do that one as well but after neutralising with the tan sau , we convert it to a fook sau which latches his arm and body down and pulls him into a hook kick ( think non telegraphic version of muay thai round kick ) . 
The kick is directed at the thigh or rib cage and when the kicking foot hits the ground its followed by a palm strike .


----------



## graychuan (Oct 14, 2008)

En guarde, Opponent jabs in with left, tan-sao to the outside with your left but feed centerline....use sesitivity and structure to 'morph' the tansao into a man-sao(asking hand) and ride the bridge of that first jab that is being displaced to the next bridge as the opponent strikes with second hand. The mansao 'morphs' into a gum sao(pressing palm) and add a da(simultaneous strike) with your free hand from a wu sao.  As long as you are advancing you should end up with a trap of somekind( yut fook yee-one hand traps two) as you are striking.   
  I find that bridgeing with one hand and crowding helps to deal with fast hands boxer types with the jab combos. You just have to really walk into the mouth of the tiger and crowd the space and hold structure but the tansao catalyzes it all.


----------



## mook jong man (Oct 15, 2008)

> I find that bridgeing with one hand and crowding helps to deal with fast hands boxer types with the jab combos. You just have to really walk into the mouth of the tiger and crowd the space and hold structure but the tansao catalyzes it all.



Exactly , just marching forward with a fook sau stuck to that lead jab until your close enough to start trapping works well too , everytime they start to retract their jab to fire another jab they get closer to being pinned .


----------



## mook jong man (Oct 15, 2008)

I remembered this one tonight when i was doing the Chum Kiu it comes from the stepping double bong sau's and tan sau's sequence . Somebody trys to attack you with a fully committed double handed push to the chest .

 Put up two tan sau's on the inside of their arms , spread their arms apart a little bit and at the same time take a small step back with one foot too absorb all their energy . Then step back into them with a double palm strike to the chest or head.


----------



## bully (Oct 15, 2008)

Used to practice that one all the time.

I think Karate (Kenpo maybe) has a similar defense to that attack. Double thumbs to the eyes i think it ends with....nasty.


----------



## graychuan (Oct 15, 2008)

bully said:


> Used to practice that one all the time.
> 
> I think Karate (Kenpo maybe) has a similar defense to that attack. Double thumbs to the eyes i think it ends with....nasty.


 

You are correct. It would be # 24 combo in the Villari Kempo System. :ultracool


----------



## mook jong man (Oct 15, 2008)

This one is against a straight punch coming right down your center line . Say he punches with a right , i use my left tan sau (pinky finger side ) to intercept on the outside of his arm at the wrist .

 His punch gets redirected off to the side , he falls into my tan sau which i can extend through into a punch to the face or pierce my fingers into his throat . 
After you have struck , bring your arm back into the proper angle and cut down on his forearm just enough to clear a path for a strike from your other hand . 

This one can be done either stepping in or with a pivot , with the pivot you pivot towards him with the tan sau , and then with the cut down and strike you pivot back the other way .


----------



## Dansel (Oct 16, 2008)

oponent punches with street right, tan sau with my right (outside of his arm, thumb side of mine), mann sau, lap sau, still with same hand and whatever u want to to with ur left as u pull them in with their force e.g. punch, eye strike, throat strike, break elbow, while using a stomp kick to shatter the knee, if u really wanna hurt the guy.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Oct 16, 2008)

Tan Sau is great Offensive Entry Techique. You can use Tan sau to turn off your Foe's energy and push his gaurds downward as you punch with the other hand at the same time. Also you can use the Tan Sau with force to disrupt your foes Timing. Use the Tan Sau to smack or bash his forward arm as  you deliever a punch to centerline of his face. I also like to Tan Sau and then Jut sau while punching at the same time. The key is to make your techique into one motion. Using both hands can make your attacks quicker. 





Tan Sau is great tool for turning off your opponents force. If your opponent tries to punch you gain contact with Wu Sau then use Tan Sau to turn his punching Arm down. If your Foe has places all his balance and weight into his punch then Tan Sau will off balance him making it easy for you to pull him forward with more force and momentum to add damage to his face when you punch at the same time. Also While he is off balance you grab an pull while sweeping at the same time!


----------



## mook jong man (Oct 16, 2008)

> Tan Sau is great Offensive Entry Techique. You can use Tan sau to turn off your Foe's energy and push his gaurds downward as you punch with the other hand at the same time



That one sounds like what we used to call a Chark Jong technique which i think roughly translates to " Smashing down defences " .
I like that one , its like a faster , more advanced version of pak sau.

  What about this one , attacker does a spinning backfist , you move in jamming his arm at the tricep with your tan sau while simultaneously hitting with a low horizontal palm strike to the kidney area and a stamp kick to the back of his knee joint .


----------

